# Sick chick - 7 weeks



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

I have had a runt chick for several weeks now. At first I thought she was maybe feathering slower or maybe getting hen-pecked or something but now she definitely is missing many spots of mature feathers. It seems she is pulling them out herself. I checked closely for bugs on her but couldn't see any. Is this an easy fix? What are some tricks to see the bugs? Shes quite determined to get away when I try looking. Otherwise I was thinking of culling her out. Thanks


Rookie chicken keeper of 5 EEs and 5 ISA Browns, in Central MN


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No where near enough to know if it should be culled or not. If you don't really want to cull and its eating, drinking, doing chicken stuff, I would take a wait and see stance.


----------

